
Building an Analytics Dashboard with Django - nasa8x
https://morioh.com/p/88d6fc714f52
======
soperj
This has nothing to do with Django. It's trying to sell a js library.

~~~
strogonoff
This guide has a lot to do with Django, but the article should be more
appropriately titled something like “Building an analytics dashboard with
Django and Morioh” to indicate the selling point.

~~~
nasa8x
Thank you for the suggestion.This is Flexmonster's library, not Morioh's

------
reustle
It would be appreciated to clearly disclose sending referral traffic to the JS
library provider, and also earning "geekcash" for the article

    
    
        https://on.morioh.net/b0a3f595aa?r=https://www.flexmonster.com/?r=fr5
    
        https://morioh.com/register?next=%2Fsubmit (see "GeekCash")

~~~
punnerud
Agree, the link should be changed to:
[https://www.flexmonster.com/doc/integration-with-
django/?r=f...](https://www.flexmonster.com/doc/integration-with-
django/?r=fr5)

And put a ban on pages like morioh.net for HN

~~~
nasa8x
That is the reward for positive people sharing. Like Point on Reddit, Steem or
HN. The world will lose its balance if the powerful have the big ego.

------
punnerud
Django is used for: Static files, save hardcoded data i DB, serving JSON

Minimum features missing before I can test this on non-technical people:
Editing data in Admin, adding tables in Admin, saving Dashboard config, login
to dashboard (not just static file), loading CSV to DB, remove the hardcoded
DB column names in HTML.

